# PPE, Hardhats - don't take 'em off.



## pdqdl (Jun 27, 2012)

I was doing a relatively small tree today, it was hot, and I was getting tired. It was time to tote some equipment back up the hill and load it into the truck, so I flipped off my hard had and headed up hill. I was planning on soaking my head in the cool water that was available at the homeowners spigot.

15' later, I gonged hell out of my head when I walked into an overhanging extension to the house. I caught the wooden corner right on the temple in front of my ear. With my bent over posture, I was looking down at the ground with both my hands full of equipment. STARS & STRIPES! OWWW!

_It became time to take a break, and I sat down for a little while. _

I'm fine, no cuts, not even a very big knot on my head, 'cause I have a pretty hard head anyway. My guys got to laugh at me, too.

Just a reminder...


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 28, 2012)

Dam sos to hear sport a knock to ya noggin nay a joy lucky was only yer head nuthin to important, bat on lad


----------



## Zale (Jun 28, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> Dam sos to hear sport a knock to ya noggin nay a joy lucky was only yer head nuthin to important, bat on lad



Could you please translate that into English?


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 28, 2012)

Zale said:


> Could you please translate that into English?



Oh bother dear chap. impact to your cranium is very undesirable. art thou not to be concerned your head area is most unimportant to your needs, cricket anyone.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey PDQDL mate given your injury history, you got off lightly this time. Yer again taken the unexpected hits for the rest of us, very courageous. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/arboricultural-injuries-fatalities/123695.htm#post1997343


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 28, 2012)

So the lesson learned is to either wear your hard hat..........or watch where you're walking


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep! That would have helped.

Walking beside a house foundation, I am not in the habit of having the house reach out and bite me on the head. Nonetheless, it would have been a good idea to have visually inspected my travel plan before proceeding.

Add note to this thread: when fatigued, be extra careful.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't know how many times I've jabbed my forhead walking across a lawn and the homeowner cut nubs all over a Dogwood so they could mow under it. They usually elavate the drip line about one inch higher than THEIR head. The ones I get jabbed on, I'm an inch or two taller. Like you said, scan the area first, Joe.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 29, 2012)

I _*like*_ wearing my hardhat when I am mowing. It lets me butt my way through low hanging trees, bushes, whatever.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 29, 2012)

Wearing my hard hat has saved my from death or major injury at least 4 times. They are pretty useless if they aren't on the head. I need to get a good one with a chin strap!


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 29, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Wearing my hard hat has saved my from death or major injury at least 4 times. They are pretty useless if they aren't on the head. I need to get a good one with a chin strap!



Tree Climbing Helmets for Professional Arborists

look at the Kask super plasma I have one its built well.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Lone Wolf! I need to get one. I'm scratching my head over vented or non vented. Valdez is a rain forest where I'm doing most of my climbing.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 29, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Thanks Lone Wolf! I need to get one. I'm scratching my head over vented or non vented. Valdez is a rain forest where I'm doing most of my climbing.



Depends on how hot it is there I guess. The Petzl vents have shutters, the Kask is covered in aluminum mesh or something to keep junk out. I like the vents if you are working in a bucket in power lines you need non vented so electric don't pass through if you bump your head on a line . We have a petzl and a Kask I like the Kask better.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 29, 2012)

I wear a skull bucket. Or Bullard or Mac T . Most of the time.. keeps the rain out And, the sweat in ..
Does anyone make an arborist hard hat with a visors we have a low hanging sun.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 29, 2012)

#### happens, it's not the hardhats fault.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 29, 2012)

I love my Kask super plasma


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 30, 2012)

Well that's 2 stars. I like they have them in florescent colors
. . They must be comfortable. 
I'm getting tired of my tin hat getting knocked off half way up a tree and finishing it bald headed.


----------



## Somesawguy (Jul 31, 2012)

I had a dead branch come down and nail me on the head a couple years ago. Now, I always wear my hardhat if I'm dropping a tree.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hard hats can protect stupid , thats been proven but walking into the side of a house ???? Really man did ya wanna for a second fight the house ? I guess tomorrow when I hit Dunkin Donuts i will flip down my face shield in cases my frapacinno gets frisky LOL


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello pdqdl, I appreciate you setting your pride aside and posting up all the embarrassing details of your "accident" knowing you probably would get a lot of grief for it, I have to say, I did laugh out loud, couldn't help it. :hmm3grin2orange: It reminded me how important my helmet is to me, I always wear it when I'm on my work site. :msp_thumbup: 

Thanks again. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 11, 2012)

Really, I don't got much pride. Heck, If I did, I wouldn't keep inviting folks to pick on me. 

I put this up 'cause I thought it would benefit all. Besides, I thought it was funny, and I did my best to write it so that you guys enjoyed it. If I got a sore noggin over it, at least I get a nice payoff by everybody laughing at it.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 11, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Hard hats can protect stupid , thats been proven but walking into the side of a house ???? Really man did ya wanna for a second fight the house ? I guess tomorrow when I hit Dunkin Donuts i will flip down my face shield in cases my frapacinno gets frisky LOL



The house was trying to get even. I did _not_ walk into the house...it reached out and whacked me. 

I had just cut down some of it's shade, and I think it was upset by the ordeal. It certainly got nervous when I swung those branches away from the roof line.


----------



## CJ-7 (Aug 12, 2012)

Can't tell you how many times I whacked my noggin just because I was wearing a baseball cap and looking down.  Once I ran into my partially down garage door, I was seeing stars after that one. Maybe I need an OSHA approved ball cap.


----------



## beastmaster (Aug 14, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Well that's 2 stars. I like they have them in florescent colors
> . . They must be comfortable.
> I'm getting tired of my tin hat getting knocked off half way up a tree and finishing it bald headed.



Being at lest a little vain, I hate those stupit looking climbing helmets out there. I am really happy with my Rockman, it has the best chin strap in the business IMHO, it's lightweight, has a small brim to offset the burning sun or falling rain(possibly protect your face from a saw kicking back) I forget I am wearing it half the time it so comfortable.
They make a vent one and one to ware around HV. They offer some of the best side impact protection out there. 
I think lots of people write them off because they only cost 30.00. Iv'e owned several helmets that cost over a 100+ bucks, I feel the Rockmen is the Superior helmet.
Rockman Helmet : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a Rockman; I bought it as my personal climbing hat. THEN, I let my guys use it.

The other climber didn't like it, he would only wear one of the cool streamlined ones from Petzl. Then the groundies got ahold of it. Now it doesn't have the neat little straps to keep it on your head anymore, so I can't use it in a tree now.

Typical events at my business. I have to watch every tiny detail, or it all goes to hell.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 14, 2012)

I have been looking at the Rockman. I can't wear safety glasses in the tree and the sun hangs real low here for a lot of the year. A visor would be real handy. The vents would be great. Probably look like steam jets on me. And it may keep me cool enough so I could wear the ear muffs .
Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 14, 2012)

Pdq. A full brim florescent orange MSA V-Gaurd is a good ground man hardhat. Easy to see from far away. Not too spendy either.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 14, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Pdq. A full brim florescent orange MSA V-Gaurd is a good ground man hardhat. Easy to see from far away. Not too spendy either.



I wear that exact hardhat for everything climbing bucket work chipping hell now after this thread I may wear it trimming the landscape around my house


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a pretty good size noggin, with the medium size V-Gaurd I still have enough room for good safety. And with the Staz-On suspension I can put my Northern Outfitters Arctic Liner between the shell and the suspension. I like the Staz-On, it doesn't give me a head ache.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 15, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Pdq. A full brim florescent orange MSA V-Gaurd is a good ground man hardhat. Easy to see from far away. Not too spendy either.



Around here we are a little more partial to the construction style hats. My guys generally hate the hard hats, maybe I should try some of the wide brim style.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 15, 2012)

They sure help to keep stuff from going down the back or your shirt. .sawdust, rain, snow, ect.
Not as good as a cape but a lot better than a wicker bill ..


----------

